# NO! I'm not ready yet!



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 7, 2018)

As I strolled around my yard yesterday, and a very cold wind was gusting around me (46 mi hr) guess what I noticed popping out the dirt? A few early spring bulbs are growing and we are still in December! As you can see by the photo I am surrounded by pine trees as you can see all the pine needles surrounding them. So I hope the ground cover keeps everybody warm throughout the winter at least until the warmer rains of spring come!


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2018)

I noticed the same, my hyacinths are beginning to show through !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm certainly not ready yet! I'm not done picking up leaves!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm certainly not ready yet! I'm not done picking up leaves!



Me neither, and there's gonna be a whole load more leaves to come....


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm certainly not ready yet! I'm not done picking up leaves!



Ruth n Jersey, most of our leaves are down here in town. On the dry days I mowed my yard which then gave me shredded leaves. My chickens love scratching in them as I dump the leaves in their coop, fun to watch. I also have a composting pile going so when I clean out the coop next spring (sometimes sooner) I get pretty good stuff to use in my garden by springtime.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 1, 2019)

hiraeth2018 said:


> Ruth n Jersey, most of our leaves are down here in town. On the dry days I mowed my yard which then gave me shredded leaves. My chickens love scratching in them as I dump the leaves in their coop, fun to watch. I also have a composting pile going so when I clean out the coop next spring (sometimes sooner) I get pretty good stuff to use in my garden by springtime.



We have lots of leaves and this is me last month raking them up to put in compost and leaf bend.







I stopped using leaf rake and pitch fork to put into wheelbarrow. I found this so much easier to rake on top of plastic and drag rather than push.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> We have lots of leaves and this is me last month raking them up to put in compost and leaf bend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's  what I do. We have a lot of mature trees in our gardens and therefore a lot of leaves, and it's a real chore to rake up all the leaves into a wheelbarrow or a bin... so I lay out a big tarp... and brush the raked up leaves into the tarp, or a Giant Garden bag with handles ( the kind they use to deliver shingle) ..it's much easier..


----------

